# York-motorhome show or mud bath! lol



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

Hi, just got back (mon eve) from York via Chatsworth house(brill!). and i didnt get to see any mhf'ters! had my sign in the window, but cos i wasn't rallying didnt put my name on the list for mobile no/s cos it said not to, changed my phone, and ladyj's number was stored on old phone not on sim, so i couldn't phone to find out where you lot were, and we walked (stumbled! sticky) round most of the site, we were in Green - the furthest we've been away from the show so far, close to the Brownhills tent. Didn't see the mhf flag either, did you see the cues, or the vans being towed (yep we were one!) and go home? Oh, and our motor home boots won't be hung up for a while, we take delivery of a autotrail cheyenne fixed bed, with garage (van silly not bed!) middle of October, got it from Lowdens, anybody had any dealings with them, seem like a good bunch! me! aka raine :lol:


----------



## 96180 (Aug 31, 2005)

we were lucky got there about 6ish friday and got straight on! 

did go for a walk a bit later and stood watching some big rvs trying to get on :lol: :lol: :lol: 

hope everything goes well with new van - we didn't buy this time - well we have only had our van for 4months - but did quite like the look of the cheyene and the burstner 748 - wow what a payload! :roll:


----------

